# Do Water Conditioners Expire?



## subjtodebate (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey all, new here.

I just bought a new betta and along with it, a new 2.5 gallon tank and new water conditioners. Specifically, the Kordon AmQuel Plus pair. It's the one that comes with 2 bottles.

In the past I owned several bettas and consequently, I have leftovers of the above-mentioned water conditioners as well as aquarium salt. I'm not too fearful of the aquarium salt expiring or anything (though if you have information on whether it breaks down or not, please let me know), but I am curious as to whether I can use the water conditioners from a few years ago. I believe they're about 3 years old by now. Most chemicals do seem to break down over time but I've searched the bottle and it doesn't have an expiration date, nor does it say whether the quality of the conditioners changes over time. Like I said, I'm using the brand-new bottles for the new fishy, I didn't want to take any risks. But if I'm able to use the stuff I already have, I'd like to do that, too. 

And, on another note: should I get a snail or some type of bottom feeder to help keep it clean? What natural cleaners do you guys recommend for this setup?

Thanks in advance


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm not sure if they expire but over that length of time they might not be as effective.

With a 2.5 gal tank you could get some shrimp (ghost or cherry) or even a small snail speices. Personally I would go with a few shrimp in that small of a tank.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

The problem with charry shrimp is that there so small its hard to get them out when its cleaning time. Also shrimp shed and make the tank all dirty. If you were going to get a shrimp I would go with a gost shrimp. There bigger and seem to live longer. 

I've never seen an experation date on a bottle of water condishaner eather. My mom says that it would have a really long shelf life. I don't know if it would last 3 years tho.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think I'd start with fresh conditioner to be on the safe side.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah, I agree with dramaqueen.


----------



## Katana (Dec 27, 2009)

my friend had like 6 bettas 8 years ago and lent me his condition a week ago. i hope they don't expire... cuz it would be too late here =P


----------

